# hi ladies this is my worst day ever



## traceyjane (Mar 7, 2010)

hi all it is my test day today and i got a neg result so i feel soooo crap all i see are babies everywhere not sure weather i should have another go next month or wait a few months 1st and to top it all off i had a call from my sis in law today she told me there expecting im happy for them but what a horriable day to be told that any other day but today 



what i dont understand is that i need a wee more then normal plus im just waiting for my period to strat now does any1 know how long b4 thats starts


----------



## Suse14 (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi Tracyjane, 

I'm afraid I don't know the answer to your question, this is my first cycle, but wanted to say I was sorry to hear you got bad news.... 

I hope everything works out for you next time  

Suse


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Traceyjane     

so sorry to hear that you have been having such an awful day   A negative result is just so hard to deal with and the news of your sister in law just makes it even harder to deal with. I really feel for you 

sorry I can't answer your question but I really hope AF arrives soon and you then feel that you can move on
Pepper xx


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

hi traceyjane
so sorry to hear you had a BFN, its devastating isn't it?  allow yourself to have a good cry and feel sorry for yourself for a few days and it will get better, you will come back with the strength to carry on.
good luck


----------



## MIMI4 (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi tracyjane

So sorry for your bfn and to then be told of someone else's bfp is devastating. When I came out after lap 6 wks ago I felt so low, just didn't want to speak to anyone. Then a relative told me a family friend was expecting. you'd think they would understand it's not a good time, 2 days later would've helped! Sometimes I think I come across as seeming uninterested or rude even but when I feel that low it's my way of coping and not bursting in to tears in front of them- I save that for home. In fact within the space of 4 wks after lap I'd heard of 3 pregs and a new baby.

Thinking of you 

MIMI4


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

wMIMIs, i hope she didn't know it was your test date, if so that's unforgivably insensitive


----------

